# Prayers for Joker, please



## mainegirl (May 2, 2005)

prayers from pa. for joker

beth, moose and angel


----------



## vrmueller (Jun 14, 2008)

Wishing you the best news possible for Joker. Take it one day at a time!!


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Prayers flowing from here. Hugs.


----------



## Dexell1827 (Feb 23, 2011)

Praying constantly for Joker and for you!!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Prayers to you and your special boy Joker.


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

Thinking of you and Joker and hoping for some good news!!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

sending lots of good wishes and prayers for Joker, hoping that it will turn out to be just a trauma or inflammation.


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

Sending prayers and good wishes for Joker - hope that you get good news. :crossfing:crossfingWaiting is so very hard - we always want the answers now


----------



## Angelina (Aug 11, 2011)

You have ours too; I hope it comes back good news and treatable without removing any limbs...K


----------



## ELI&BAILEY'S MOM (Dec 18, 2008)

MY thoughts and prayers are with you and Joker.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

I am sending extra prayers out for Joker and you all as you go down this road with him. HUGS...


----------



## BayBeams (Jan 3, 2010)

Thinking positive thoughts for both you and Joker. I hope you can resolve this problem without major surgery issues and that you can get rid of this tumor so you can relieve your worry. 
So sorry you are having to deal with this....


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

Sending good thoughts and strength to you and your sweet boy Joker.


----------



## Neeko13 (Jul 10, 2010)

Im so sorry you are going through this with Joker....I hope and pray that the biopsy comes back clean, and Joker doesnt have to have extensive surgery....isnt it the truth how our dogs know us so well? He will comfort you while you worry about him.....((((HUGS)))) to you and Joker.......


----------



## Bob Dylan (Mar 31, 2009)

I will keep Joker in my prayers.
I have been in your shoes and it isn't easy. HUGS!


----------



## 2dogsandagrrl (Nov 16, 2010)

Sending positive thoughts and Power of the Paw to Joker.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Joker*

Praying for Joker!


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Before I forget, if Joker is on fish oils, be sure to stop them at least 5 days before surgery, but preferably 7. The fish oils basically thin the blood and you bleed easier while on them.


----------



## jealous1 (Dec 7, 2007)

Many thoughts and prayers for Joker and you . . . .


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Lighting the candles and praying for Joker and your family to have the best possible outcome. I am truly sorry.


----------



## ebenjamin85 (Apr 13, 2008)

You will be in our thoughts and prayers. I truly hope that everything is okay, and that if surgery does need to be done it's a simple procedure. Sending positive thoughts your way!


----------



## goldencontriever3 (Nov 7, 2008)

Good thoughts and prayers for you and Joker. Hugs to you both


----------



## SandyK (Mar 20, 2011)

I am so sorry you have to go through this with Joker. I am glad you got your vacation money back and will be able to be with Joker. Wishing you luck for the best outcome. Thoughts and prayers to you, your bf and most of all for Joker!!!


----------



## hubbub (Jun 28, 2011)

Thinking of you all and sending bucket loads of strength your way.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Am sending prayers for Joker and calming thoughts for you. I know how it feels.. have been there.


----------



## DaisyGolden (Jan 4, 2008)

Lots of prayers, good thoughts and hugs to you and Joker. I really hope that whatever he has it's easy to fix.


----------



## caseypooh (Dec 30, 2010)

Extra hugs to you Lucy and to dear Joker (Sunny and your sweet BF too). I can't imagine what your heart is going through right now, especially after losing Charlie. I'm hoping and praying he will not have to have surgery. I want to tell you about a 13 year old golden I met at our dog park though. He was running and chasing tennis balls and grinning from ear to ear. You would have never guessed that he had lost his one leg a year before due to cancer! He was so happy and cancer free! I met him and thought gosh, we can get through anything. Anyway, lots of love to you. If you need anything, I am just down the road.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Goldensgirl*

Goldensgirl

Praying for Joker and you!!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

thinking of you guys today, sending good thoughts your way.


----------



## PELoughlin (Jun 26, 2010)

Lucy,

LOTS of prayers for Joker and for you! 

Ellie


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

Thanks for all your thoughts and prayers. We had a pretty good weekend, with some long walks and time for play. Joker seemed to be feeling better. Having sunshine after days of rain was good for all of us.

Today we should have pathology results from last week's needle aspiration. I'll post when I have news. 

Prayers for Joker,
Lucy


----------



## BayBeams (Jan 3, 2010)

Keeping you in my thoughts today and every day as you travel down this path. Hoping for good news and an easy resolution to this problem.


----------



## vrmueller (Jun 14, 2008)

Waiting to hear some good news. Hope Joker is feeling better this morning.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*GoldensGirl*

GoldensGirl

Praying for good news for Joker. God Bless you both.
Glad you had a good weekend.


----------



## hubbub (Jun 28, 2011)

Thinking of you all today.


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

Just catching up, haven't had time to get on for a while. I'm so sorry that you're going through this with Joker. Holding you both in our thoughts and prayers.


----------



## DaisyGolden (Jan 4, 2008)

Prayers and hugs for you and Joker.


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

Waiting for those biopsy results is not fun, is nervewracking. I hope and pray joker's come back as no cancer.


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

Many thanks for your continued thoughts and prayers.

We have no news yet. I called this morning asking them to track down the pathology report from last week's needle aspiration. Joker is still scheduled for a tissue biopsy tomorrow, though that may evolve into something else if the pathology report is diagnostic. I will let everyone know when there is more to tell.

Prayers for Joker,
Lucy


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

Postitive thoughts from my crew for the best outcome possible! Tri Pods do really well, if need be......Bless you guys!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Joker*

Praying for Joker!


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

*Happy news!*

I am almost afraid to write this after our last merry-go-round ride about whether Joker does or does not have cancer, but I just got happy news from the pathology report from the needle aspiration done last week. It shows that the growth on Joker's foot is a skin cyst of some kind, coupled with an infection. It is NOT a mast cell cancer, nor was any other kind of malignancy mentioned. The tissue biopsy that was scheduled for tomorrow has been cancelled. 

The surgeon has prescribed an antibiotic, along with waiting and watching for week or two. Joker may need surgery to remove the cyst, but the surgeon wants to see how the growth responds to the antibiotic before he does anything else. With the certainty that it is not mast cell, the concern about very wide margins is removed or at least lessened.

Until the growth is gone, I am almost afraid to believe this news. Everyone who has been in this place understands. I'm sure some of you remember that we went through a similar cycle about a month ago, only to have the growth get bigger and once again face the possibility of a cancer diagnosis.

Meanwhile, I hate to think that my sweet boy has had infection in his foot for more than a month that has gone untreated, not to mention that once again he came so close to very invasive surgery on his foot. I am so glad that we took him to a specialist, who has definitely been worth the comparatively small investment.

On a personal note, my whole body has been tied in knots of worry about this for days now and those knots are beginning to untie. It's amazing how much easier breathing has gotten in the last few minutes.

Prayers are answered and I am deeply grateful to everyone who has held us in your thoughts and prayers. Joker is not out of the woods yet, but this is about the best news I could imagine at this point.

Thank you from the bottom of my heart - and please keep those prayers coming!

Lucy


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

Wonderful news for you and Joker!!!!!


----------



## caseypooh (Dec 30, 2010)

. YAHOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Thank GOODNESS!!!!!!!!!

Rest at peace tonight!! And please give Joker a hug from us!


----------



## goldencontriever3 (Nov 7, 2008)

So glad to hear you got great news!! We will continue to keep Joker in our prayers. Please give Joker a big hug from us!


----------



## 2golddogs (Oct 19, 2009)

Thank goodness for wonderful news!!! Continuing to send prayers for Joker. Get a good night sleep!


----------



## hubbub (Jun 28, 2011)

Such hopeful news! I hope the antibiotics are able to bring some relief - quickly.  Hannah has had a few instances that ultimately required a round of cipro - but it brought things under control and provided her a reprieve.

As you've suggested to me several times, don't forget to take time for you to healingly unwind some over the days to come. Stress can wreak havoc on the body and you want to be ready for all those golden moments to come.


----------



## jealous1 (Dec 7, 2007)

Yeah!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! So happy to hear the happy news on Joker - kisses and hugs all around!!


----------



## Dexell1827 (Feb 23, 2011)

Such wonderful news!!


----------



## ebenjamin85 (Apr 13, 2008)

What great news. I'm so happy for you and Joker!!!


----------



## SandyK (Mar 20, 2011)

I am so happy you got some good news again. I hope the antibiotics will begin to help Joker. Thoughts and prayers continue!!!


----------



## BayBeams (Jan 3, 2010)

I love good news! You must be so relieved! Keeping the thoughts for speedy healing coming...


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

hubbub said:


> ...As you've suggested to me several times, don't forget to take time for you to healingly unwind some over the days to come. Stress can wreak havoc on the body and you want to be ready for all those golden moments to come.


Thanks for this reminder. I have to practice! We will head to the beach this weekend, taking Joker and Sunny with us. When we planned the trip last week, we feared it would be a last beach romp for Joker. Now I get to look forward to it with an entirely different spirit! Even the weather forecast has improved, promising lovely days with pleasant temperatures for long walks by the water.

Stress... you're so right, and that means I need to drink lots and lots of pure water! I have a hunch that my Guardian Joker is going to require me to be at my best for a long time to come. Happy thought!

:wavey:
Lucy


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

what fantastic news! I couldn't be happier for you guys, and will continue to sending healing thoughts and good wishes your way!


----------



## inge (Sep 20, 2009)

That is wonderful!


----------



## ELI&BAILEY'S MOM (Dec 18, 2008)

That is great news!!!


----------



## Bob Dylan (Mar 31, 2009)

What GREAT news, I can just imagine how relieved you are.
Have fun at the beach and give Joker Hugs & Kisses from NJ!
June


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Lucy*

*LUCY: I am smiling ear to ear for Joker and you! Have a wonderful trip to the beach and I totally concur with hubbub about treating yourself gently and resting!!*



GoldensGirl said:


> I am almost afraid to write this after our last merry-go-round ride about whether Joker does or does not have cancer, but I just got happy news from the pathology report from the needle aspiration done last week. It shows that the growth on Joker's foot is a skin cyst of some kind, coupled with an infection. It is NOT a mast cell cancer, nor was any other kind of malignancy mentioned. The tissue biopsy that was scheduled for tomorrow has been cancelled.
> 
> The surgeon has prescribed an antibiotic, along with waiting and watching for week or two. Joker may need surgery to remove the cyst, but the surgeon wants to see how the growth responds to the antibiotic before he does anything else. With the certainty that it is not mast cell, the concern about very wide margins is removed or at least lessened.
> 
> ...


----------



## magiclover (Apr 22, 2008)

So happy to hear the great news about Joker!!!


----------



## Our3dogs (Apr 3, 2008)

So glad to hear the good news. Hopefully a round of antibotics will do the trick! Have a good time at the beach.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

I read this as I was waiting in my dentist's office for the final phase of my dental work--and I almost jumped up and down in the waiting room hearing the good news. I'm so happy for you and sending good thoughts for everything to resolve and heal up.


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

So very very pleased for Joker and you about this prognosis. Hope that the a/b's do their job quickly.

Have a great time at the beach and give your boy a whacking big hug from me


----------



## Angelina (Aug 11, 2011)

I am so happy he does not have cancer! Now you can breath! Yeah!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Joker*

Please give Joker some big hugs and kisses!! So happy for the GREAT NEWS!


----------



## lucysmum (Sep 2, 2010)

Oh Lucy.... I have not been on the forum alot recently and have just seen your thread about Joker.

I am so happy that the news is good!! And that all your worry knots are starting to loosen. 

Big hugs for Joker. If course hugs for Sunny and you too. 

Tracy


----------



## Yamanjazz (Aug 29, 2011)

Great news! Me, my wife and Goldie send our love to Joker!


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

Thanks for all your kind words, thoughts, and prayers. You are making such a difference for us!

Joker is on a generic version of Keflex to treat the infection in his foot. He seems to tolerate it well, but we have just begun. 

Tonight we celebrate on a different note: Today was my last day at the office until October 14th! I'm on vacation through next week and then at a meeting we have organized off-site. For now, I'm sooooo happy to be at home, knowing that I got all of the critical stuff done before I closed my office door tonight. 

We have a couple of days at home before we head to the beach with our furry duo. It will be good for all of us to be together without domestic projects and/or business distractions, with ample time for dog walks and sleeping in.

Thanks so much for being here with us,
Lucy


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

You have 2 weeks to enjoy. Your family and you deserve it. I am glad everything worked out just fine. Hugs to you and your babies.


----------



## SandyK (Mar 20, 2011)

Have a great 2 weeks off!!! Enjoy time together doing what you want, when you want!!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

just checking in to see how Joker is doing on his antibiotics, and GREAT NEWS that you've got some time coming up to spend with him!


----------



## PELoughlin (Jun 26, 2010)

Lucy,

I'm so thrilled to read that Joker does not have cancer! I hope that he responds well to the antibiotics and heals quickly. I also hope that all of you have a relaxing, fun vacation-you deserve it!

Ellie


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

How are those antibiotics working? I hope you are seeing major improvement.


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

Dallas Gold said:


> How are those antibiotics working? I hope you are seeing major improvement.


Joker continues to tolerate the meds well and he seems to generally feel better - more of the lovely grins that he is named for, more bounce in his step, and more shine in his coat. But the growth doesn't seem a bit smaller and might even be larger. Joker, who has long been inclined to groom his paws, really wants to clean it out of existence. I'll see if we can get a photo or two to post. 

When we get back from the beach, I think we'll be seeing the surgeon again for at least a recheck and conversation. I suspect that the cyst will have to be removed once the infection is gone. Until it is removed and a pathologist has examined it, I'm afraid to believe that my boy is in the clear.

The photo that follows is not recent, but it captures the sweet personality of my beloved Joker. His face is whiter with age now.

Thanks for being with us.
Lucy


----------



## KiwiD (Jan 14, 2008)

Joker has such a sweet face. Enjoy your time off with Joker


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

Such a sweet,sweet face. Be well handsome boy ! XXOO


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

For those who like to see such things, a photo of the dread growth is below. The infernal thing is maybe an inch long, half an inch wide, and sticks up maybe 1/4 inch, parting the fur. Groomer that he has always been, Joker likes to lick it and tries to make it go away, so it stays polished and shiny. It isn't quite as scary as it was at its worst, when it had split in a couple of places and oozed a bit.

There is not much extra skin or tissue on this part of the paw, so removing a growth there is not trivial. That's one reason why the threat of mast cell cancer was so awful, because those tumors put out tentacles into neighboring tissue and it requires a "wide margin" to remove them effectively.

We're in wait-and-see mode, hoping the antibiotics help.


----------



## hubbub (Jun 28, 2011)

I've never seen any growth like that before - not that I'm an expert, but it is really strange looking. I hope the antibiotics quickly get things under control. 

BTW, I loved the "polished and shiny" part of your description


----------



## caseypooh (Dec 30, 2010)

Me too Lucy, I've never seen this before either and Casey had a lot of lumps. I'm hoping someone on here has. Joker sure is a handsome and sweet fellow. His eyes sparkle with love. Thinking of you all.


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

have no idea how I managed to miss this thread! Gosh Im glad that the docs are narrowing down his troubles and sooo glad that the 'c-word' is falling by the wayside...


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

The picture of Joker made me smile!!! He's such a handsome boy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Sending healing thoughts to Joker and hope he's still feeling well!


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

Joker isn't feeling so good tonight. We're at the beach, where it has been raining much of the day. We took the dogs with us when we went driving for a while, running some errands and exploring, and my boy threw up in the car. I'm not sure whether it was motion sickness or if the Keflex upset his tummy. He is on very short rations tonight, but we're having to pull him away from the water bowl because he can't seem to get enough water. He did seem to enjoy himself when we got onto the beach a couple of times between showers this afternoon, so I hope this is just a minor upset.

How I wish he could talk and tell me where he hurts! He is such a stoic guy and so eager to make me happy that it is hard to know when he has a problem or how severe it is.

On a happy note, I think the infernal growth on his foot is a bit smaller. I want it to be gone completely, but I don't think the antibiotic will work that miracle for us.

Thanks for being here with us.

Prayers for Joker,
Lucy


----------



## SandyK (Mar 20, 2011)

Sorry Joker is having a bad day!! I hope he feels better tomorrow.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

That growth looks terrible and I can totally understand why you were/are so concerned.

Poor Joker. I hope he feels better soon. Is it possible he got something from the seawater?


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Poor Joker, I hope he's better this morning. You and he are in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Deb_Bayne (Mar 18, 2011)

GoldensGirl said:


> Joker isn't feeling so good tonight. and my boy threw up in the car. I'm not sure whether it was motion sickness or if the Keflex upset his tummy.
> 
> 
> Lucy


Can you put him on acidopholous or probiotic of some kind? This really helps when on antibiotics, helps the body heal itself by generating good bacteria. Antibiotics destroy all bacteria and that can lead to not feeling well while the body is fighting to maintain it's bacteria levels.


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

Dallas Gold said:


> That growth looks terrible and I can totally understand why you were/are so concerned.


It's an impressive growth. The speed with which it go so large has been a big worry, along with the attention that Joker has paid to it. I'll be a lot happier when someone gives us a solid diagnosis and plan for dealing with it. For now, Joker seems less interested in tending to it, so maybe the antibiotic has made it stop hurting or itching or whatever it does.



Dallas Gold said:


> Poor Joker. I hope he feels better soon. Is it possible he got something from the seawater?


The seawater crossed my mind, too, but then I remembered that I kept him out of the water yesterday because it was so cold here - in the low 50's at the warmest part of the day. He did drink some rainwater in the parking lot before I could stop him, but that was after the episode of sickness. He seems to be better this morning, so maybe it was just motion sickness.

Fingers crossed that today is a better one. :crossfing The high should reach near 70 and the rain has stopped, so I'm looking forward to some long walks by the ocean with my guy and my furry duo.

Thanks for being with us.
Lucy


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

Deb_Bayne said:


> Can you put him on acidopholous or probiotic of some kind? This really helps when on antibiotics, helps the body heal itself by generating good bacteria. Antibiotics destroy all bacteria and that can lead to not feeling well while the body is fighting to maintain it's bacteria levels.


Thanks for the excellent suggestion! I have taken probiotics for years myself, but didn't think of giving them to Joker. :doh:


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

I wonder if there was something not so good in the rainwater, something toxic that may have been in the parking lot that mixed with the rainwater--and is causing the issues? I sure hope Joker is feeling better this morning.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Joker*

Checking in on sweet Joker!


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

Checking back in to see if Joker is better today...positive thoughts from my crew!


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

Checking in on handsome Joker today...hope he's feeling better!


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

Dallas Gold said:


> I wonder if there was something not so good in the rainwater, something toxic that may have been in the parking lot that mixed with the rainwater--and is causing the issues? I sure hope Joker is feeling better this morning.


I worried about this, too, but he vomited _before_ he drank the rainwater. He doesn't seem to have suffered any ill effects from the few sips of the puddle. He has reminded me of the need for constant vigilance when I take him to strange places. That's something you know about. 

Happily, he seems much better today. We took the dogs for a walk on the beach and he had fine time, racing the waves and smelling all the good scents and generally celebrating being alive.

A bit of research tells me that vomiting is a common side effect of Keflex for dogs. We'll try giving him a bit of kibble with it this afternoon and see how he does.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

I'm glad he's feeling better, having a good day! Hopefully it was the Keflex and his body is adjusting to it with each passing day.


----------



## hubbub (Jun 28, 2011)

I've been thinking about Joker and how unusual that mass looks. This morning it dawned on me that it sort of looked like a mass that Hannah had removed from the back of her head/neck this summer. If she'd been able to get to it, it would have probably looked like the pic you posted. As it was, it was covered with long hair and she really couldn't even reach it. It might be a shot in the dark, but anyway....

This mass was in the skin and would feel hard. Our vet aspirated it and saw no evidence of anything unusual. Shortly after this, the mass seemed to shrink a bit and was softer, but then it came back and was larger and firm again. We repeated the aspiration and again...nothing. But again, it shrank and then started swelling again. 

This time the vet decided to drain as much fluid as possible. He got 5 ccs and she was left with an "empty balloon" like area. We got in a routine of regular draining appts, but when she went in for surgery this June they removed the mass at the time because it had started filling back up more frequently and she was going to be under anethesia anyway. They determined it to be a cyst of some sort (at work and don't have the paperwork with me).

I guess I'm trying to say that it if it's filled with a good bit fluid, perhaps you could have it drained to provide him some relief and give the inflamation a chance to get under control before you all tackle surgical options. 

In the meantime, I hope things are looking better for you all today


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

*Home from the beach*

We got home yesterday after six nights at the beach, having lucked out on finding a dog-friendly rental condo near the ocean after we got word two weeks ago that we wouldn't be able to make the long-planned trip to Rodanthe, NC. Latest reports are that visitor access to Rodanthe will begin no later than this Tuesday, too late for us but good news for the region. Friends tell me that rental cottages are going fast for the next few weeks, which must be a relief to the many people dependent on tourism for their income. We are still debating our vacation plan for next fall, unsure whether to try for Rodanthe again after hurricanes have impacted our plans for two years in a row. I love the place dearly, so I won't give up easily.

The second-floor condo we rented in Dewey Beach had a screened porch that gave us a view of the ocean and easy access to a trail across the dune to the beach, as well as a nearby grassy patch for doggy use. The weather was awful the first day we were there, but then it cleared off and got warmer, so that we were very sad to leave. That's the mark if a first-rate vacation. 

The dogs spent hours on the porch, watching people and other dogs and just enjoying the cool breeze. Sunny quickly learned that she didn't have to bark at every single passerby and allowed us all to relax in peace. Each day we made a few trips over the dune to let the dogs race around on the sand and wear themselves out. Joker enjoyed wading in the surf, though Sunny never warmed up to the idea. I think the noise from the pounding waves was too much for her. Each of them won many new friends, since almost nobody can resist a young Golden doing a love-me dance nor a sugar-faced one smiling and wagging his tail with delight. 

Except for the one incident of upset tummy, Joker has tolerated the Keflex well and he seems to be feeling better. He still has a few more days on it. Alas, the awful growth has not gone down and may have gotten larger. We will make another appointment with the surgeon and discuss next steps. Whatever comes next, I am glad that we had the time together at the beach. It was deeply healing on many levels, as I find time by the ocean almost always is.

Thanks for being with us,
Lucy


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Wonderful*

How wonderful that you were able to be with the dogs on vacation-that is a perfect vacation!! What a beautiful place you visited, too!!

I saw that movie with Richard Gere that was filmed on Rodanthe.
Maybe you can get there next year!


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

Thanks, Karen. "Nights in Rodanthe" is one of my favorite films, though I don't see why they couldn't give it a happy ending! I'm so glad they were able to move the house that was the site for the movie. If it had stayed where it was, it would have been washed away by Hurricane Irene, since the storm cut a new inlet through the island about whether that house used to stand.

We were in Rodanthe last year, with our arrival delayed just a few hours because of the impact of Hurricane Earl. We love the place dearly and had rented the same wonderful house again this year, but it was just not to be. Luckily we took the hurricane insurance, which should repay the money we had invested in the rental. Not everyone is so lucky.


----------



## SandyK (Mar 20, 2011)

Glad you had a good time on your vacation. I hope when you go to the surgeon with Joker that they will be able to tell you what they want to do next for him. Good luck and I will continue to keep you and Joker in my thoughts and prayers!!


----------



## caseypooh (Dec 30, 2010)

I'm so glad you all were able to get away for a little bit. I'm sad about Joker's lump though. Do you know when he can see the doctor again? I wish I could offer some wisdom, just prayers and sending hugs though.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Sending Joker and the rest of his family good and positive thoughts for his lump.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

thinking of you guys and sending prayers and good thoughts about the mass.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

How is Joker doing?


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

Last week was a hectic one for me, making up for the easy pace that we enjoyed at the beach and leaving little time for the GRF. Running a small research conference, for three days in a row I had meetings that began at 7:00 in the morning and ended after 8:00 at night. Part of the time was devoted to beginning to plan the next such event, which will be in April, so I know there will be no shortage of work in the months ahead! 

Joker seems to feel pretty good now. He is smiling, doing his happy back-dances, playing with enthusiasm, and eating well. And the cyst on his foot still grows slowly and the look of it worries me, as the color darkens at the edges. He licks at it, but maybe a bit less than he did before. There is no evidence that it hurts or bothers him.

We are in a waiting mode again, which may be the hardest part. Joker has finished his Keflex and the surgeon wants to see him again before we refill it or take other action. The soonest we have been able to get an appointment is this coming Tuesday, so we are just trying to take things as they come. I will post again after that visit, if not before.

Thanks for your prayers and words of support. It is so good to know that you are with us.

Lucy


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

I hope you can get a good assessment on Tuesday from the surgeon. I know how this worries you (and me).


----------



## hubbub (Jun 28, 2011)

Just getting back in the swing of things and saw your update on Joker. We'll be thinking of you on Tuesday.


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

Joker sees the surgeon tomorrow at 11:30. My wonderful BF will take him, and I hope that I can get off work to join them. 

We're not sure quite what to expect. Guidance today is to keep him fasting after midnight, so there may be surgical procedure of some sort tomorrow. I suspect that a tissue biopsy will be done at a minimum, but the surgeon may opt for something more. I so want a definitive answer about this mass - but not at the cost of doing something painful to my sweet boy just for us to have answers.

I am gathering my courage and trying not to worry. Easier said than done, especially so soon after losing Charlie. Whatever the diagnosis, I remind myself that Joker wants to enjoy the time that he has with us and not worry about what might happen or what will eventually happen. Life is uncertain; eat dessert first!

Prayers for Joker. Please.
Lucy


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Thinking of you all tomorrow. I totally understand what you are feeling. Keep us posted when you can.


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

Keeping you and Joker in my thoughts and prayers !


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*GoldensGirl*

GoldensGirl

I will be praying very hard for Joker and you.


----------



## 2golddogs (Oct 19, 2009)

Will definitely be thinking of you and Joker tomorrow. Keep your wonderful and positive attitude.


----------



## Bob Dylan (Mar 31, 2009)

Please give Joker Hugs & Kisses from us.
((HUGS)) for his MOM.
I will keep your special boy in my prayers.


----------



## caseypooh (Dec 30, 2010)

Will be thinking of you all tomorrow, please give Joker a big hug from us.


----------



## PELoughlin (Jun 26, 2010)

Thinking so much of you and joker and hoping the appointment with the surgeon went well today.

Ellie


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

*Surgery tomorrow*

Today at 11:30 we met with the surgeon, who recommends removing the cyst from my boy's foot. Luckily my manager allowed me to take a long lunch break and be there for the conversation. 

Joker had blood drawn and x-rays of his chest done today, in preparation for scheduled surgery tomorrow. We may be dealing with an open wound for 3 or 4 weeks - something we haven't had to do before except for dealing with aggressive hot spots. I can only hope that we are ready for this. I will be glad to have that thing out of our lives and to know what, if anything, it represents in terms of future challenges. The pathology report will tell us what we have to do next and I so hope that we aren't dealing with cancer. :crossfing:crossfing:crossfing

Joker has won a fan club at the VCA referral clinic where the surgery will be done. Everyone there says he's a very sweet dog. We knew that! 

My favorite credit card is melting from the charges already incurred, with more to come. But it's only money and this is what it's for, right? That's the least of my worries, for which I count my blessings. The hardest thing today was having to make decisions about what to do if Joker goes into cardiac arrest during surgery. That's an easy choice for myself, but not so easy for the beloved companion who hold so much of my heart. I hope that I chose as he would have done for himself.

Thanks for being with us as we work our way through this. I will post again tomorrow night if the situation permits.

Prayers for Joker,
Lucy


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Lucy*

Lucy

Praying for a safe surgery and wonderful outcome and praying that God guides the surgeons hands!
Praying for you, too, I know how us parents worry. 
As long as Joker is alright, no amount is too much.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

I'll be thinking positive thoughts for Joker and you all tomorrow. Hopefully they can remove everything and it will be benign. Does Joker have a heart condition that worries you? Toby has some mitral valve issues. We sent the cardiologist report to his ophthalmologist before his surgery and they made sure to take special care with him. I know it seems overwhelming to deal with the open wounds during his recovery, but somehow we manage and you have a good support system with your boyfriend.


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

Dallas Gold said:


> I'll be thinking positive thoughts for Joker and you all tomorrow. Hopefully they can remove everything and it will be benign. Does Joker have a heart condition that worries you? Toby has some mitral valve issues. We sent the cardiologist report to his ophthalmologist before his surgery and they made sure to take special care with him. I know it seems overwhelming to deal with the open wounds during his recovery, but somehow we manage and you have a good support system with your boyfriend.


Thanks for the thoughts for our boy. The only health concern besides the cyst on his foot is that he is hypothyroid. That's controlled with medication.

I have to work and can't be with him tomorrow, but we expect to bring him home tomorrow night. After skipping breakfast two mornings in a row, he will certainly be complaining about the lack of appropriate food service. Once again, my wonderful BF is going to be taking the brunt of providing care during a veterinary crisis. 

Thanks again for being with us,
Lucy


----------



## hubbub (Jun 28, 2011)

GoldensGirl said:


> My favorite credit card is melting from the charges already incurred, with more to come. But it's only money and this is what it's for, right? That's the least of my worries, for which I count my blessings.


This brought a smile to my face - levity goes a long way as so many of us have learned  

I'll echo others thoughts and prayers. You all will be in our thoughts tomorrow :crossfing


----------



## BayBeams (Jan 3, 2010)

My goodness you have had such an up and down road with this thing. I admire your persistance and patience.
I'll keep you in my thoughts for a successful and easy surgery and a quick healing following the procedure.


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

Sending tons of Golden thoughts and prayers for you and Joker!! Why will they leave the wound open???


----------



## caseypooh (Dec 30, 2010)

Me too Lucy, sending hugs and prayers that all goes well. Joker will be ok, I just know it. You will know just what to do for his wound, you were angels to Charlie and you are angels to Joker and Sunny too.


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

Claire's Friend said:


> Sending tons of Golden thoughts and prayers for you and Joker!! Why will they leave the wound open???


The cyst is in a place with very little extra skin, so the surgeon is afraid that he won't be able to close the wound without tightening the skin so much that it cuts blood flow to Joker's foot. We discussed a skin graft, but he thought it would be better to let the wound close itself naturally, even though managing the wound will be a challenge. Joker will probably be on antibiotics (again) until the wound closes, since it is almost impossible to keep the foot clean enough.

Thanks for the thoughts and prayers. That means the world to all of us!

Lucy


----------



## goldencontriever3 (Nov 7, 2008)

Keeping you and Joker in our thoughts and prayers. Give Joker a big hug!


----------



## hubbub (Jun 28, 2011)

GoldensGirl said:


> The cyst is in a place with very little extra skin, so the surgeon is afraid that he won't be able to close the wound without tightening the skin so much that it cuts blood flow to Joker's foot. We discussed a skin graft, but he thought it would be better to let the wound close itself naturally, even though managing the wound will be a challenge. Joker will probably be on antibiotics (again) until the wound closes, since it is almost impossible to keep the foot clean enough.


My cat recently recovered from a 4 inch open wound near the elbow. The surgery to close it went well and he stayed at the vet a week before coming home, but within 12 hours he had opened the site from moving even though he was confined to a small room. His vet suggested the same thing as yours, let it heal naturally. 

All worries aside, it was an amazing thing to watch - although I was worried about infections, but that helped keep up my vigilance in washing out the wound regularly  It will be tough, but it's better than forcing the skin and possibly causing more problems. 

It's sounds like Joker is in good hands - both the surgeon's and his Mom and Dad's.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

My thoughts and prayers are with you. Hugs to Joker.


----------



## SandyK (Mar 20, 2011)

I hope everything goes well with Joker's surgery. I will keep you all in my thoughts and prayers. Look forward to seeing an update after surgery and hopefully he will get to come home the same night. You and your bf will be great nurse maids for him throughout his recovery!!


----------



## goldencontriever3 (Nov 7, 2008)

Prayers for you and Joker. Thinking of you today.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Joker*

Praying for Joker and you today!!


----------



## Bob Dylan (Mar 31, 2009)

Prayers for Joker and your family.


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

*Joker is home*

Joker came through surgery well and we just brought him home. They took off the big mass on his left front paw, another small one we didn't know about that was on his right foreleg, and a small growth on his upper jaw. The surgeon was able to close the wound where the big mass was removed, thank heavens, so it is bandaged and well protected. We were worried about the possibility of having to cope with an open wound for several weeks and I am so relieved that we are all spared that.

It will be about a week before we have results from the culture and the pathology report about the removed tissues. Waiting is so not my best thing. :uhoh:

I will provide more info later, when things have settled down a bit and I've had a chance to watch Joker for a while. Right now he looks so sad.

Many thanks for all your prayers, thoughts, and words of support!

Lucy


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Joker*

I am so very glad that Joker is home and that they were able to close the wound.
I know you will shower him with love and kisses.

Make sure he wears his ECollar if he needs, too.

Will pray for Joker and you!!


----------



## Allan's Girl (Apr 16, 2009)

sending to my for you and joker.


----------



## goldencontriever3 (Nov 7, 2008)

So glad to hear Joker is home with you. Keeping you both in our thoughts and prayers. Hugs


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

So glad he's back home and they were able to close the wound. We will continue our prayers and good thoughts for you both!!XXOO


----------



## 2golddogs (Oct 19, 2009)

Glad to hear Joker is home and the surgery went well. Praying for a quick recovery and good news. Sending lots of :smooch::smooch: to Joker.


----------



## Dexell1827 (Feb 23, 2011)

So glad to hear the surgery went well and they were able to close the wound! Sending lots of prayers for Joker and for you!


----------



## SandyK (Mar 20, 2011)

Very glad to see surgery went well and they were able to close it. Thoughts and prayers will continue!!!


----------



## caseypooh (Dec 30, 2010)

Thank heavens his wound is closed and he is home. I hope his other spots are ok too, I'm sad for him.. He's had a rough day and so have you all. I'm glad the surgery is over though I know the waiting will be hard.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

You must be very tired from all stress, but good thing he is home. Healing thoughts and prayers are sent your way, I wish I could do more. Hugs to you and your sweet golden babies.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

I'm glad he's home, all the cysts/growths were removed and they were able to close the big one. I hope you all had a good night last night too. Waiting is the worst, but hopefully you will get good reports on everything.


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

Joker continues to do well and to "act like Joker," as my BF puts it. That's to say that he's alert and smiling, wagging his tail, and eating well. But he does look so forlorn when we have to leave him isolated in "his" part of the house, away from our/his Sunny Girl and the family room where we spend most of our time. He's in the adjacent kitchen, so we can hear him and pay frequent visits, but it's not like he's at my feet where he likes to be.

His bandaged foot is fragile and we can't allow him to play, as much as he and Sunny both want to. She and Joker adore each other, so the separation is painful, aside from the worries about pain and damage to his foot. We are having them take turns, so she is either outdoors or in her crate some of the time to allow him to be with us. Sunny has to settle for us as her playmates, which is a challenge for all concerned.

My BF slept downstairs with Joker last night since we didn't want him to be alone while still heavily sedated. I think we'll take turns and I'll be with my boy tonight since I don't have to work tomorrow. He is used to being with us a night and there is no comfort better than being with those we love.

Waiting for test results is a challenge, patience not being my best thing. But we are going to get through this and make good decisions for Joker and the quality of his life, no matter what the tests show.

Thanks for your continued words of support, thoughts and prayers. We still need you.

Prayers for Joker,
Lucy


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Joker*

Sleep close and snuggle with your Joker tonight-that will do both of your souls good!!

So glad he's home with you and I am praying.


----------



## KiwiD (Jan 14, 2008)

Wishing Joker well in his recovery. Hopefully the results bring only positive news.


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

:crossfing:crossfing:crossfing:crossfing:crossfing:smooch:


----------



## BayBeams (Jan 3, 2010)

Wishing Joker and you an easy and peaceful recovery. Sending positive thoughts for the pathology results.


----------



## SandyK (Mar 20, 2011)

Glad that Joker is continuing to do well after his surgery. How long do you have to keep him and Sunny seperated? Poor babies...but it is in Joker's best interest.


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

SandyK said:


> Glad that Joker is continuing to do well after his surgery. How long do you have to keep him and Sunny seperated? Poor babies...but it is in Joker's best interest.


Joker will be on restricted activity for at least two weeks and possibly up to four weeks, depending on how quickly he heals. At 16 months old, Sunny is bundle of energy and their play is not calm or gentle. I wish I could explain to her that she can't bounce around and bite at his foot, but that's like giving directions to the wind. Keeping them apart is hard on all of us, but we _must_ do it so we will.

Tuesday morning Joker goes back to see the surgeon for a bandage change and recheck, so we hope for a better estimate on how long the healing process will take. So far he seems to be doing well. This morning he is bright-eyed and he was eager to go outside, moving with less of a limp, so I think he's on a fast track to recovery.

We should also have the pathology report sometime mid-week. We are trying not to be anxious about it, but I'm not so good at ignoring the elephant in the refrigerator, if you know what I mean. 

Thanks for being with us.
Lucy


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Joker*

Glad to hear that Joker wants to go out!
You might have to put Sunny in crate to settle her down a little.
I know you'll find a way to keep them quiet.
I am praying for Joker. Try to just enjoy the day-that's all any of us have!!


----------



## Bob Dylan (Mar 31, 2009)

Thinking about Joker and keeping him in my prayers.
Give him and Sunny Hugs from us!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

thinking of you guys and sending prayers and good thoughts


----------



## hubbub (Jun 28, 2011)

Catching up with things and SO happy to see the surgery went well and they were able to close the wound. I know that it's a relief. 

We'll continue to think of you all in the days ahead and keep fingers and toes crossed about the path reports. :crossfing:crossfing:crossfing:crossfing


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

Lucy, haven't been on much lately so am just now catching up. So sorry that you're going through this scary time with Joker. Will light a candle and send up thoughts and prayers that this is benign and that Joker heals quickly.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Joker*

Hi, just checking in on Joker.


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

I hope tomorrow goes great and Joker's path report is benign.:crossfing:smooch:


----------



## caseypooh (Dec 30, 2010)

Just checking in on you. Lots of good wishes for tomorrow's visit.


----------



## SandyK (Mar 20, 2011)

Wanted to wish you luck at tomorrow's visit. I hope all goes well and watch for an update. I will keep my fingers crossed for Joker!!:crossfing


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

I am on the road again, attending a conference, so I missed the surgical recheck today. Just got the wonderful news from my sweet BF that the visit with Joker's surgeon went well. My boy is healing well and the pathology reports show all three of the removed masses to be BENIGN! We don't know what caused the cysts, but they are not malignant.

arty:arty2::banana:arty2:arty:

Joker's bandage was changed and he will go back next week to be checked again. If he continues to make good progress, they may be able to remove at least some of his stitches then. Meanwhile, he is still limited to walking on-leash and has to be kept away from our Sunshine Girl and the rough games they so enjoy. We will be challenged to keep him calm and the two of them apart, but these are minor challenges in the grand scheme of things.

I post here when we have updates about Joker's progress, with hopes that all of the news that follows will be as good as today's.

Many, many thanks to everyone who has made this journey with us. Your thoughts and prayers have made a world of difference.

:thanks:
Lucy


----------



## DebP (Oct 10, 2011)

Goodluck I wish you both the very best.:crossfing


----------



## hubbub (Jun 28, 2011)

Joker's report brought tears to my eyes! You all have been through so much I imagine it's quite a relief to get some good news! I hope the days and weeks ahead are full of more good news and quality time together 

I have to break out the dancing banana for you all too!! :banana:


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

The best possible news! I'm so happy for your family! What a relief! I empathize with keeping Joker inactive to assist in healing. Don't you wish you could explain it to them?


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

misty eyed here, too, with joy and relief for you!! What excellent news!!! Doing a big happy dance!


----------



## caseypooh (Dec 30, 2010)

I've got goose bumps! I'm so happy for you all !!!!!


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

That is just wonderful news about Joker cyst. Now he just needs to heal up and get back to playing with his sister.


----------



## SandyK (Mar 20, 2011)

Wonderful news!!! Very happy for Joker, Sunny, you and your BF!!!! Now just a little more waiting for fun time together. Can't wait to hear about that exciting day!!


----------



## lucysmum (Sep 2, 2010)

Sorry I haven't been in for a while. But please know that joker has been in my thoughts. I am so glad to hear that the surgery went well. 

I am praying that he will be back to his usual self in no time 

Hugs to Joker,Sunny , you and your sweet BF. 

Tracy


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Joker*

I am so ecstatic for the best possible news for Joker and you and your family!
God Bless you all!!


----------



## Angelina (Aug 11, 2011)

I am THRILLED for you and your family! Yeah!


----------



## AtticusJordie (Aug 15, 2006)

What wonderful news! We are so happy for you all! Rest up there Joker--you'll be back in the saddle in no time!

SJ


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

Benign, benign, benign, benign, benign.
Made me smile.


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

*Misadventures of a Creative Golden*

Joker is tired of having his foot bandaged, separation from Sunny, nightly confinement to the kitchen, and wearing a cone. :uhoh: Trying to help, we bought him the “Daisy Duke” blue collar that Dallas Gold is using with her Toby. You can see it in her thread about Toby's cataract surgery or here: Soft-E-Collar, Large for Dogs 55-75 lbs. - Bandages & E-Collars - Lambert Vet Supply. This is a wonderful, flexible collar that allows a dog to eat and drink freely and allows air to move freely around the ears. We love it! Joker loves it! But last night we made a strategic error: we went out to eat, leaving Joker unsupervised while wearing his new collar. Bad move! :doh::doh::doh:

Our creative boy figured out how to fold the collar so that he could get to his foot and he began to remove the hated bandage.  Luckily we got home before he uncovered the most vulnerable area where the large mass was removed from his foot and I found the problem almost immediately. We were able to clean his foot, apply antibiotic ointment, and bandage over what remained of his surgical dressing. This morning my wonderful BF took Joker to see our family vet, who replaced our improvised bandage with a proper one, doing what was required to prevent infection to the surgical wound. Joker is fine and he's back in his plastic cone, at least when we aren’t able to supervise closely. What an adventure! Tuesday he will see his surgeon for a re-check, maybe have some stitches out, and possibly be re-bandaged. 

To add to the joys of the Halloween season, tonight we are under winter storm watch, with 2-4 inches of snow likely after midnight tonight and into tomorrow. Hello! It’s OCTOBER! Snow?!!! :uhoh: That will increase the challenge of keeping Joker’s foot dry when he goes out to do his business! 

As a further mood enhancement, our heat pump, which is not that old, has been working intermittently and had to be repaired today - to the tune of about $500, with more to come. I am not in the least amused by the notes from the repair person, whose company also _installed_ this disaster of a system. Some of the needed repairs are covered under the extended warranty, but others are not. To make it worse, his notes suggest that the whole installation is faulty from an electrical standpoint - the installation done by _his_ company.  Sometimes it feels like one step forward, two steps backwards. 

On the bright side, maybe we will light a nice fire tonight and sip some wine to let go of the tensions of the week. 

Thanks for being with us on this journey,
Lucy


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

oh Lucy, I"m so sorry for all you are going through, that's a lot for one person to have to deal with. I hope that things look brighter for you today. Sending hugs and good thoughts.


----------



## hubbub (Jun 28, 2011)

What a scare with Joker! 

I don't know if it would work for Joker, but my friend's dog had a mass removed from his back leg (near the foot) and they wrapped/tapped a plastic shopping bag over his foot when they took him out for walks. It worked pretty well. His toes weren't covered by the surgical wrap, so his nails would have torn a hole in the bag by the end of the walk, but the dressing was always dry, even during rain. 

I hope this weekend can truly be a WE-kend for you all to relax without anything/anyone unexpected! :crossfing


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

I am blessed with the company of a wonderful man who handles a lot of the dog care duties, including taking Joker to the vets when he needs to go during my work hours. He is also the hero when it comes to canine nursing skills. And he is the sweetheart who brings me roses every Friday or Saturday. Yesterday there were six long-stemmed deep red ones, to join the matching ones from last week. I am spoiled!

Joker is pouting this morning. Last night he found a way to get out of his cone and chewed off a layer of vet wrap. We caught him before there was any real damage. Luckily vet wrap is a product we stocked up on this week, so he just got to change colors for all his efforts. He did damage the closing on the cone, but we improvised with package tape and he won't be escaping the cone again. 

My poor boy doesn't understand why he has to endure all of this and no words will explain it to him. My best guess is that his foot is itches as it heals and hair grows back, so of course he wants to get to it. If he did, he would soon lick it into being a raw mess again. :doh::yuck: Dogs! :uhoh: Gotta love 'em as they are.

We will get through this. Best guess is that some of Joker's stitches will come out Tuesday during his re-check with the surgeon. I hope he will be able to play with Sunny again then, at least with supervision. For those of you nursing dogs through long periods of confinement, I just don't know how you do it. They are so creative and so persuasive when it comes to getting their way, and so hard to reason with.  

Thanks for your words of support. You help so much!

Lucy


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Oh I am so sorry the new cone didn't work out while you were out of the house......I should have pre-warned you about that because Toby can get out of this cone when we aren't supervising.:doh::doh: I feel partly responsible for Joker's misadventure:doh::doh::doh:. Please accept my apologies! :doh::doh: When left alone the old fashioned cone is the best one to use.

What is it with these dogs? Toby has major cabin fever and while he is out of his cone, he's giving me more gray hairs by trying to rub his eyes on floor coverings. :uhoh: 

As far as the snow. UGH....my sympathies. Now, as far as keeping it dry--our newspaper is delivered in a plastic sleeve that works great for outside duties. We just secure it at the top with an elastic hairband and Toby went outside to do his thing, when he had a bandaged foot. We took it off as soon as he got in. We put a sock in there as well as added protection. If you don't take a newspaper (we're old-fashioned and probably the next to last people in Dallas to get ours delivered to the house), use a doggie scoop bag such as a bag on board, or, saran wrap around everything, securing it as best you can. It's only temporary of course. 

Sorry about the heat pump. Who knows what our heater is like. We haven't turned it on yet and I always try to hold out until Dec. 1. Our weather person said today we are expecting below average temps this winter  so I'll need it on soon. I so wanted a southern California winter here.


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

Dallas Gold said:


> Oh I am so sorry the new cone didn't work out while you were out of the house......I should have pre-warned you about that because Toby can get out of this cone when we aren't supervising.:doh::doh: I feel partly responsible for Joker's misadventure:doh::doh::doh:. Please accept my apologies! :doh::doh: When left alone the old fashioned cone is the best one to use.


But you _DID_ warn us! This was totally our error, so no guilt on your part! We were both running on too little sleep because I got home from travel so late Wednesday and then had to get up early to get to an important meeting Thursday morning. Tired and eager for dinner, we didn't think our good-as-gold senior would pull the stunt that he did. Or we just didn't think. :doh::doh::doh:

In any case, this was a minor misadventure as these things go, and Joker is fine. And we still love the blue collar!

Note that Joker's last bandage removal adventure happened when found a way out of his clear plastic traditional cone, breaking the closures. My wonderful BF went out this afternoon and came back with a new heavy-duty cone and a variety of Home Depot closures that we hope can stand the Joker test.



Dallas Gold said:


> What is it with these dogs? Toby has major cabin fever and while he is out of his cone, he's giving me more gray hairs by trying to rub his eyes on floor coverings. :uhoh:


I don't know how in the world you muster the stamina to handle Toby through his long recuperation. He is such a lucky, lucky dog! When I think we can't handle Joker anymore, I remember your efforts for Toby and I tell myself to buck up and cope. You set a high standard for the rest of us. Bless you for that! 



Dallas Gold said:


> Sorry about the heat pump. Who knows what our heater is like. We haven't turned it on yet and I always try to hold out until Dec. 1. Our weather person said today we are expecting below average temps this winter  so I'll need it on soon. I so wanted a southern California winter here.


Don't wait too long to have your heater serviced! That's the mistake I made. We have a service contract and I was going to call yesterday to arrange the fall service. Too late. Once we determined the heat wasn't working and looked at the forecast, we knew it would be worth the extra service charge to get the system repaired. We lucked out that they could get here yesterday and that the system is now working well. We have a wood-stove insert in our fireplace that can heat most of the house and we bough a cord of seasoned wood a few weeks ago, so we really have little to complain about. I'm not happy with the company I bought this HVAC system from a few years ago and I just have to deal with them firmly. Very firmly! That's not my favorite role, but I can play it when I have to. 

I usually love snow, but right now I am counting my blessings that we have had only a trace so far. I think we will get mostly rain, unlike many folks west and north of us. Rain is a challenge, but we have worked out a system for keeping Joker's foot dry and it's working well so far. :crossfing:crossfing:crossfing


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

The eye clinic did something really good to keep the cones on the small dogs. They cut dots in the part of the cone that goes around the dog's neck, and then attached the cone to the collar with those plastic ties you get at the store--then they cut off the excess. Toby's cone came with things we could put the collar through so no need to use the plastic ties. It worked--the only cone he never got off on his own--but it's dinged and dented on the other end!:uhoh:

Thanks for the compliments on taking care of Toby during a long recovery, but I think Penny's Mom actually has it a LOT worse because they have a very long time to keep Penny calm and inactive and apparently Penny is testing them every day. :uhoh: What an adventure it is to keep an active and feisty dog calm. Beau and Barkley were little angels compared to the Tobynator! But I love him to death and we've bonded even closer in the past month.

Hubby is frugal in some areas--and saving on ac/heating service contracts was one of those areas until......our little AC issue this summer that caused a ceiling leak in addition to the one caused by the hail. The condensor pan rusted through and the back up drains weren't working--something that could have been caught had we done the service contract....after that fiasco I kindly told him enough....and hired a company! So....our heater will be looked at this year in advance. Hubby thanked me just a month after I made the executive decision.....it turns out the servicing on the AC units saved us about $200 a month this summer over last summer--despite the extra heat over 100 for over 70 days! It was incredible the savings we realized....we used the savings to pay the extra amount of our water bill though. :doh::doh:


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

*Update on Joker*

Joker had a re-check with his surgeon today. He is making good progress and the surgeon decided to leave the bandage off my boy's foot, which is still oozing a bit, so that it can get air and dry out better. We still have to keep on cone on Joker, since he's quite the foot-licker at the best of times. With luck, the stitches will come out during another re-check next week. Meanwhile, he is on a painkiller that I believe is intended mainly to keep him calm and less inclined to try to lick his foot. :uhoh:

We are all sooooo tired of the cone! But wear it he must, since he would otherwise be gnawing at the surgical wound. Dogs!  

Thanks for being with us,
Lucy


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

I hope the air exposure helps to dry it up and heal it. 

Word of warning--we stopped the Tramadol, given to keep Toby calm, and then when the cone came off he started licking his IV incision site and ended up making it irritated and red. We thought it wouldn't bother him since it had been over 2 weeks...wrong. We ended up putting the cone back on again--be sure to watch him very carefully for several days after the cone comes off to make sure he doesn't decide to go after it and aggravate it more.


----------



## caseypooh (Dec 30, 2010)

Just checking in on you all, poor Joker. I wish they understood people talk and stay away from his wound. Actually, I wish I'd understand dog talk. That would be a very interesting conversation!


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

Joker feels good and wants to resume his normal routine. He is plainly fed up with the cone and wants to go outdoors, run the fence, chase the squirrels, and take proper walks. He stands at the sliding door, nose pressed against the glass, looking out at the deck and then being mournful.

I am so happy that his recovery has gone well, but there is just no way that the infernal cone can come off yet! Like Texas Toby, Joker has begun to use the cone to ram us. Poor boy. I figure we have to endure the cone for another week. With luck, the stitches come out Tuesday and then we have to keep him from chewing his foot. He is such a DOG. :uhoh::doh:

I think if I understood dog language, I'd be getting an earful of complaints right now!


----------



## hubbub (Jun 28, 2011)

So glad to see Joker is holding his own! I hope the cone can come off soon and he can get after those pesky squirrels! :crossfing After Hannah's surgery we started dragging an old dog bed out on the porch a for an hour or so, just to entertain her. I'd get caught up on reading and she'd watch the birds and squirrels. 

You and so many others are an inspiration and source of comfort as we trudge through our own healthcare issues. Thank you!


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

I'm sorry that I just now found this thread. I am happy to read that it has a happy ending! Now that his bandage is off, hopefully he'll pay less interest in his foot. You've had a scary 6 or so weeks of worrying. Glad they're behind you and Joker.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Oh boy, another rammer! Not much fun!! Of course Toby enjoys poking us in the knees from behind if he wants to speed us up on walks! 

I hope he doesn't want to lick once the cone comes off--that was the worst for us because of all the face rubbing he wanted to do. 

Hope the visit goes well!!


----------



## lucysmum (Sep 2, 2010)

So glad to hear Joker is healing well. 

Poor boy having to wear the cone for so long. But don't worry.., the squirrels are waiting for you. 

Hugs and kisses to you ,Sunny and poor battered mummy. 

Charlie I hope you and my Lucy have become good friends. (kisses)


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

Joker sees his surgeon again tomorrow. If all goes as expected, at least some of the stitches come out, if not all of them. Other than the stitches, his foot looks pretty normal to me - no swelling or discoloration. And he treats it like a normal foot, with no limping or hesitation. 

When the dreaded cone finally comes off, I may let Sunny destroy it. She would enjoy that and I would do a happy dance along with her.

Thanks for being with us on this long journey,
Lucy

PS - I have felt Charlie's presence a time or two lately. Had to tell him firmly that Joker is not ready to join him yet, so we need him to watch over us. His tail must have wagged for sure.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Good luck tomorrow at the vets! It seems a few of us will be sitting in veterinary clinics tomorrow--Barb, you, me!


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

Dallas Gold said:


> Good luck tomorrow at the vets! It seems a few of us will be sitting in veterinary clinics tomorrow--Barb, you, me!


Actually I don't get to be there. My wonderful BF will take Joker, since I have to be at work. Roses every week, vet visits, nursing care for dogs ... I am blessed with a very special man!

I hope the news is good for all our fur people. :crossfing:crossfing:crossfing


----------



## SandyK (Mar 20, 2011)

Good luck tomorrow at the surgeon's office. I hope Joker gets all stitches out and will be able to play cone free real soon!!!


----------



## lucysmum (Sep 2, 2010)

Sending stitches out prayers for Joker tomorrow. The squirrels time is running out. 

Hugs to you Lucy and your wonderful BF.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

thinking of Joker this morning and hoping all goes well for him today at the vet's. What time is the appointment?


----------



## flykelley (Oct 15, 2011)

Prayers for Joker, been through this and it is a very hard time.

Mike


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

Wishing you great news today, and that Joker will be treeing squirrels in no time!


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Sending positive thoughts and prayers fro Joker today


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Praying for Joker, good luck today.


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

*Progress!*

Thanks for all your prayers and words of support! 

Joker's appointment today went very well. His foot is healing and his surgeon removed the stitches on the surface of Joker's foot, but commented that it could be up to 6 months before the deeper ones dissolve. 

Joker's foot is a bit raw in places where the stitches were. And the surgeon recommends using the cone for another week to 10 days, with a very gradual approach to going cone-free. In short, Joker will go after the foot again if we're not watching, at least near term. :doh::doh::doh: So we will let him have the cone off when he is going to be busy with a walk or when we can watch him every minute, but in the future he gets no unsupervised time without the cone. Does this sound like a DOG or what?! :uhoh:

We have all said it many times, but oh how I wish I could just explain it all to this wonderful, intelligent dog and have him understand what he needs to do! 

Thanks again for being with us through this long adventure,
Lucy


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

Whooo-Hoooooo!
I hope Joker quickly learns to leave his foot alone and can quit wearing the dreaded cone.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Oh boy, can we relate to the conehead blues you are feeling right now! I'm happy he got some of the stitches removed and send you knowing thoughts of empathy/sympathy for the cone wearing......we finally got it off our Toby....finally!! 

I assume he can get it wet even with the deeper stitches?


----------



## Bob Dylan (Mar 31, 2009)

Sending Lots of Love from NJ to Joker!!!((((HUGS))))


----------



## hubbub (Jun 28, 2011)

Hooray!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :banana:

I hope that things continue to improve day by day. I imagine he'll feel better just having the external stitches out


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

Dallas Gold said:


> Oh boy, can we relate to the conehead blues you are feeling right now! I'm happy he got some of the stitches removed and send you knowing thoughts of empathy/sympathy for the cone wearing......we finally got it off our Toby....finally!!
> 
> I assume he can get it wet even with the deeper stitches?


Yes, you have been through this eternal-infernal-cone thing and you know exactly what it's like. 

Joker needs bath badly :uhoh: but I think we have to wait until the surface wound heals over. With the stitches out, it is open now and has to be cleaned a couple of times a day, with antibiotic ointment applied afterwards. And he still has to wear a plastic bag on his foot when he goes outdoors. (Bless my beloved BF who is home and handles all of this while I'm at work.) We so hope for rapid healing!

Thanks again for being with us,
Lucy


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

something I"ve found that works better than plastic bags is the Glad Wrap made that sticks to itself, it has a special name but I can't recall what it is. You just wrap a sheet around it, and it clings really well. Also works for people in the shower


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

Good to hear that some of the stitches have now gone, hopefully that will make him feel better.

Hope he enjoys his cone free time


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

Joker's mounting frustration with wearing his cone and having his activities limited is causing problems. We have been doing our best to keep him separated from Sunny to protect his foot, which is still healing. Sunny is a bouncy gal who likes to play bitey games and we remain concerned that she might hurt Joker, especially since he is not really able to defend himself well with the cone on. Neither of them likes the separation and their efforts to get to one another are getting more vigorous. :nana:

Yesterday Joker decided to put his front feet up on the arm of the sofa where he usually rests quietly. He is usually obedient, but repeated commands to "Sit" were required to get him down. :nono: This happened several times last night and this morning. This afternoon it reached the point that he bumped a favorite lamp off the end table, shattering it. Arrrrgh! This was one of a pair of custom-made ceramic lamp bases, hand glazed by a favorite artist. I should have known better than to have it on that table and I'm just kicking myself. :doh::banghead: I remind myself of the wise words, "Never love anything that won't love you back," but I was so fond of those lamps. Silly me. :no:

DOGS!!! :doh::doh::doh: If we take the cone off, Joker will be gnawing on his foot the minute we take our eyes off him - if he waits that long. :uhoh: We are going to get through this. I know we are. Somehow. :gotme: We have made it this far, and Joker's foot is healing well. We just have to keep the cone on for a few more days and then he can have some freedom, at least with a bit of supervision. He will probably have to wear the cone at night for another two weeks or more, though. Sigh.

Everyone who has nursed a dog through a convalescence knows what we're going through. We are through the worst of the adventure with the growths on Joker's foot and I remind myself that this particular story has a very happy ending. 

Thanks for being with us,
Lucy


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Joker*

I know how much they hate the cone and how tempting it is to take it off, but leave it on!! Hoping Joker is healed soon and sorry about your lamp.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

> Yesterday Joker decided to put his front feet up on the arm of the sofa where he usually rests quietly. He is usually obedient, but repeated commands to "Sit" were required to get him down. This happened several times last night and this morning. This afternoon it reached the point that he bumped a favorite lamp off the end table, shattering it. Arrrrgh! This was one of a pair of custom-made ceramic lamp bases, hand glazed by a favorite artist. I should have known better than to have it on that table and I'm just kicking myself. I remind myself of the wise words, "Never love anything that won't love you back," but I was so fond of those lamps. Silly me.


First off, I'm so sorry, and I totally empathize with Joker's (and your) frustration at that dog gone cone! I hope you get some relief soon. Joker needs a metal boot that he can't get off--of course he won't be able to walk or move, but hey, he's not licking his paw! 

We had a lamp tragedy when Barkley sported his cone after his splenectomy. It was a table lamp with a glass piece we could put remotes, phones, everything on next to our sofa. We were living in the family room due to the master bedroom being repaired (silly house damage again) and Barkley decided to take a shortcut to get some water, knocking it over and shattering glass everywhere at 2 a.m.! DH, worked miracles and made a new plexiglass base and put it back together again! We'll replace it eventually but for now, it works and it's safer if Toby ever decides to knock it over for fun.


----------



## caseypooh (Dec 30, 2010)

Lucy, you made me laugh . I know it's not really funny to you right now but oh my gosh I just had to laugh. Poor Joker and Sunny. It must be really fustrating not being able to do what they want to do and not know why. Hang in there mamma!


----------



## SandyK (Mar 20, 2011)

Glad Joker's wound is healing!! Sorry Joker and Sunny still can't play yet. Sounds like you are having a lot of household drama...furkids!  I hope things will get back to normal soon!!


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

Joker continues to remind us that he is a DOG. His foot is healing well, but we continue to keep him in an e-collar when we can't watch him and to put a plastic bag on his foot when he goes outside. Last night, observing his frustration with being treated like an invalid, we took off the cone and let him play with Sunny for a few minutes, monitoring to keep her from going for his foot. When he tired of that game and fled to his sofa, we left the cone off and gave him a rawhide, thinking he deserved a bit of time for dogly things. Silly people! :doh::doh::doh: We stopped watching for a few minutes and then looked over to see that he had cleaned the scab right off his surgical site.  :uhoh: :nervous: This is not good. So we cleaned the raw area, applied antibiotic ointment and a bandage, and put the dreaded cone back on. 

Poor Joker. I feel like we let him down. :sorry: He is such a... such a DOG! I wonder if we will ever come to terms with that. :gotme:

I count my blessings that my boy feels good and wants his life back. His frustration with the cone is palpable, as he rams it into furniture and people. He has taken to standing with his front paws on the arm of the sofa, telling us in no uncertain terms that he is fed up with being confined. But when we try giving him a bit more freedom, he demonstrates exactly why we have to keep the cone on for a bit longer. Just what we don't need is another mad dash to an emergency clinic to repair a self-inflicted injury! :nono:

We are so tired of nursing duty. :cookoo:


----------



## hubbub (Jun 28, 2011)

GoldensGirl said:


> Joker continues to remind us that he is a DOG. His foot is healing well, but we continue to keep him in an e-collar when we can't watch him and to put a plastic bag on his foot when he goes outside. Last night, observing his frustration with being treated like an invalid, we took off the cone and let him play with Sunny for a few minutes, monitoring to keep her from going for his foot. When he tired of that game and fled to his sofa, we left the cone off and gave him a rawhide, thinking he deserved a bit of time for dogly things. Silly people! :doh::doh::doh: We stopped watching for a few minutes and then looked over to see that he had cleaned the scab right off his surgical site.  :uhoh: :nervous: This is not good. So we cleaned the raw area, applied antibiotic ointment and a bandage, and put the dreaded cone back on.
> 
> Poor Joker. I feel like we let him down. :sorry: He is such a... such a DOG! I wonder if we will ever come to terms with that. :gotme:
> 
> ...


Poor Joker! I know we all wish we could explain things to them - and that they would understand - and listen. My parents probably thought the same thing about me! : 

How large is the (previously) scabbed area? I guess you all got a good look at how it was healing, so hopefully it looked good!

I'm with you on the nursing duty! I finally bought several of the weekly pill trays, I'm SO glad to not have ALL the bottles staring at me on the counter every day. Unfortunately, they're now jammed into a too full cabinet. :uhoh:


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

hubbub said:


> Poor Joker! I know we all wish we could explain things to them - and that they would understand - and listen. My parents probably thought the same thing about me! :


Likewise! And I thought it about my daughter... sometimes still do. 



hubbub said:


> How large is the (previously) scabbed area? I guess you all got a good look at how it was healing, so hopefully it looked good!


The place is a bit less than an inch in diameter now. The redness today is partly because the ointment and bandage kept the place from drying out and scabbing over again last night. I expect a new scab to form quickly, provided we keep Joker from having his way with it. He is stubborn; so are we. :crossfing



hubbub said:


> I'm with you on the nursing duty! I finally bought several of the weekly pill trays, I'm SO glad to not have ALL the bottles staring at me on the counter every day. Unfortunately, they're now jammed into a too full cabinet. :uhoh:


This has been a long year for us, between Charlie's seizures, the hot spots that afflicted Charlie and Joker, and more recently Joker's foot problem. I have learned more about dog meds and wound care than I ever wanted to know. I find myself awestruck by GRF members who have undertaken far heavier nursing duty than I could muster the courage for... grateful for their example. "Work is love made visible," Gibran tells us in _The Prophet_. I guess the work of nursing them is a measure of our love, so our fur kids help us learn how much we love them. As if we didn't know. 

Thanks for being with us.
Lucy


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

I keep a sign next to my bed that says
"Be Thankful When
You're Tired and Weary
Because It means 
You've Made
A Difference"
There are many on this forum who have made a difference, they inspire me.


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

Lucy, Am on my way to light a candle for Joker and you as well. Sending thoughts and healing prayers.


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

*Cone free at last!*

It has been a long time since I posted to this thread and I hope this will be the last update about this particular condition. Joker's foot is healing well now, with fur starting to grow back into most of the area where the growth was removed. We can now see only about a half inch circle of pink skin there. Joker still cleans it, but not so obsessively. The best news is that he can now go without his cone for hours at a time! 

We still put the dread cone on at night and when nobody will be able to supervise him for hours at a time, since we dare not run the risk that he will polish that pink spot into a raw, swollen mess again. As more fur grows in, I hope the cone can go away forever! I'm not sure who hates it worst - Joker, Sunny, or us. He became quite the rammer-jammer with it in the last days of wearing it 24x7, taking his frustration out on everyone and everything.

With his foot almost well, about 10 days ago Joker went to see his groomer for the first time since July, so he looks his best and smells good for the holidays. The greatest joys are to see his happy smile, to watch his celebratory back-dances, and to see him wrestle with Sunny in the best dogly tradition. Life is pretty much back to normal at last.

Thanks for being with us on this long adventure. Your support has made a huge difference.

Happy Holidays!
Lucy


----------



## caseypooh (Dec 30, 2010)

Oh thank goodness Lucy! You all got an early Christmas blessing with Joker being ok. 

Continued blessings to you Lucy! Please give Joker and Sunny a hug from us and I'm sending a long distance hug to Charlie.

Cindy & Jessie


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

So happy Joker is cone free!! Good thing, otherwise his cone might get caught up in the Christmas tree.:uhoh:


----------



## caseypooh (Dec 30, 2010)

Dallas Gold, you are so funny )


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

I am so glad to hear that Joker is doing so much better!


----------



## Bob Dylan (Mar 31, 2009)

Great news about Joker, give him a big Hug & Kiss from NJ!

What a perfect Christmas gift, a healthy pet..........Merry Christmas Lucy and family.


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

Dallas Gold said:


> So happy Joker is cone free!! Good thing, otherwise his cone might get caught up in the Christmas tree.:uhoh:


You know this drill well, Anne.  Now the biggest threat to our tree is Sunny's indoor zoomies. She hurtles that 55 pound body around as if she had rockets to propel her! :uhoh: Recognizing reality, we have opted for a four-foot tree that we can anchor to a table with bungee cords. Even so, my collection of crystal angel ornaments probably won't come out this year, unless we decide to put a bigger tree in the living room, safely out of harm's way. :crossfing

:wavey:
Lucy


----------



## lucysmum (Sep 2, 2010)

I am so happy to hear Joker is getting back to his old self again. 

Keeping you all in my thoughts for a safe and happy Christmas 

(also sending prayers for your Christmas tree. I hope it makes it through the season ) lol


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

That's wonderful news. Good boy Joker.


----------



## hubbub (Jun 28, 2011)

How is Joker doing? I hope his foot has nearly healed up and he has no more "polishing" to do


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

hubbub said:


> How is Joker doing? I hope his foot has nearly healed up and he has no more "polishing" to do


Thanks for asking. And for the candles you light for my sweet boy. :wavey:

Joker is doing well! We are all overjoyed at his being free of the hated cone that he wore for months, first because of hot spots and then because of his foot. The places on his paw where the growths were removed are slowly growing hair again, so we still check to make sure he is not polishing that hair away and licking so much that it causes another growth to form. His mood is also getting better as his health improves, though I think he is still mourning Charlie. So are we.

It is hard to believe that Joker is 10 years old, but I watch him hesitate at the foot of stairs and realize that I need to have him checked for arthritis when he sees our veterinarian later this month. I also want to start protective supplements for him, so we head off problems before they occur. 

Gosh, I have learned so much from the GRF about how to care for an aging dog. I wish I had known these things for my Bridge babies, but even the GRF can't help me to change the past. I guess we all learn as we go, and learning from other members is a large part of what the Forum is all about!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

I am so glad to hear Joker is doing so well! Happy New Year to you and Joker and Sunny, and my you celebrate many, many more New Year's Days together!


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

I haven't kept up with this thread as much as I would have liked. But, I am glad you are starting the new year on a better note and that Joker is improving.

I, too, wish I had had this incredible resource when our first Golden, Polly, was a senior girl. I didn't do well by her and I will never forgive myself. She's been gone nearly 20 years now, before the internet became the indispensible tool it is today so I try to forgive myself. But still, I wish I had known more about senior dogs, pain and aging.


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

Penny's Mom said:


> I haven't kept up with this thread as much as I would have liked. But, I am glad you are starting the new year on a better note and that Joker is improving.


Thanks for being with us again. We are glad to put 2011 behind us; it brought too many veterinary bills and too much sadness. I'm insistent that 2012 will be a better year!



Penny's Mom said:


> I, too, wish I had had this incredible resource when our first Golden, Polly, was a senior girl. I didn't do well by her and I will never forgive myself. She's been gone nearly 20 years now, before the internet became the indispensible tool it is today so I try to forgive myself. But still, I wish I had known more about senior dogs, pain and aging.


I'm so grateful to everyone who helps me do better for the fur people I have now. And I'm pretty sure that Polly would not want you to feel bad about how you cared for her. All of us do the best we can with what we know and that's about all we can ask of ourselves, or of anyone else, for that matter. I just wish Joker could understand English better (or that I could speak dog language) so I could help him understand why he had to go through the surgery and wearing the cone. He likes to lick _everything_ and that causes so many problems. :doh:


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

So glad 2012 is looking up for you guys!! Hope it is for all of us! Grateful to put 2011 behind us1


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Happy New Year Joker and his gang!!


----------



## hubbub (Jun 28, 2011)

GoldensGirl said:


> He likes to lick _everything_ and that causes so many problems. :doh:


I realized with Hannah wearing the Thundershirt last night that it's snug fit kept her from chewing her legs and tail! An unknown benefit to fireworks fear 

I'm glad to hear that Joker's nearly healed up. I cannot imagine his grief for Charlie. Hannah's best dog friend passed 2 years ago and each time we walk past her house, she watches and waits for her to come outside. I wish I could explain it to her. 

Here's to a 2012 with more joyful days, fewer bills and no cones!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Joker*

Happy New Year to you and Joker!!


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

hubbub said:


> I realized with Hannah wearing the Thundershirt last night that it's snug fit kept her from chewing her legs and tail! An unknown benefit to fireworks fear
> 
> I'm glad to hear that Joker's nearly healed up. I cannot imagine his grief for Charlie. Hannah's best dog friend passed 2 years ago and each time we walk past her house, she watches and waits for her to come outside. I wish I could explain it to her.
> 
> Here's to a 2012 with more joyful days, fewer bills and no cones!


I'll have to remember Thundershirts as a cone alternative. That's cool! 

Given a chance, dogs understand so much. I got Joker soon after Sabrina was diagnosed with kidney disease and she raised him. When she was at home for the last couple of days of her life, he would lie beside her, licking her dry nose and licking into her mouth, doing his best to comfort her. After her death, he and Charlie were visibly depressed. One day I sat in a chair beside the table that held her ashes. Joker nuzzled the box of ashes and then looked at me as if to ask why I had put her in the box and couldn't she come out to play. I think it was two years before he and Charlie figured out how to start a game without Sabrina's help.

Yep, 2012 should bring more joy and the only cones should be full of ice cream.


----------

